# MTD 31A-3BAD729 trans/whatchacallit diagram?



## Stanley (Nov 3, 2015)

My MTD 31A-3BAD729 has been disassembled for years. 

I read on a forum somewhere that the gears inside this transmission were plastic. So, I says to myself I gotta see this and took it apart. Well they ain't plastic. Now I don't remember how to put it back together. Ive looked online and can't find an exploded view. Can anybody help me find it?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well , , , that might be a problem. You're looking for a diagram of PN 618-04008 or 618-04008A that was superseded by 753-05146. I came up empty other than finding out they don't sell individual parts for the transmission. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh
Since it's only replaced as an assembly that may be why there isn't an exploded diagram on any of the parts sites I use.

Maybe someone else will have more luck.


----------



## Stanley (Nov 3, 2015)

yep Ima have the same problem. I just talked to Live Chat and now have to call Tech Support.

Even if someone had a pic of it opened up that would help. Then again its only a few parts I may be able to suss it out on my own but who knows...

I have to say I'm not too happy about them hiding the diagram for this part.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Found some not very helpful links.

Transmission Assembly - 918-04296B

DIY: Replace a Snow Blower Drive Box | Advanced Survival Guide.com


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Stanley said:


> My MTD 31A-3BAD729 has been disassembled for years.
> 
> I read on a forum somewhere that the gears inside this transmission were plastic. So, I says to myself I gotta see this and took it apart. Well they ain't plastic. Now I don't remember how to put it back together. Ive looked online and can't find an exploded view. Can anybody help me find it?


Is that all the parts there are? Seems if thats it, all you need to do is put the cover back on (check and replace gasket and oil seal if necessary) and bolt it back together.

Now, if you have another bucket with 40 additional parts in it now showing in the photo, then nevermind


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It looks like all the parts are out to me.

I'm guessing that white bucket on the left has some gears in it. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------

